# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  FERTILMAN 30 kapsułek

## lukas0852

Witam,

Chciałem zapytać o dawkowanie leku, który ma za zadanie poprawić płodność mężczyzny. Lekarz, który polecił mi ten lek zalecił dawkowanie 2x1 kapsułce. Natomiast na opakowaniu tego leku jest napisane ''Jedna kapsułka dziennie podczas głównego posiłku''. Czy zwiększenie dawki tego leku do 2 kapsułek dziennie jest bezpieczne? Z góry dziękuję za informację

----------

